
China Should Have Stopped SARS-CoV-2 - zhangx
https://svgshare.com/i/JKZ.svg
======
necovek
There are definitely problems with the China system, but this was not the
example of where it failed.

More "democratic" countries would have provably handled it worse — even with
the existing information available from China, they did act worse. They, uhm,
still _are_ acting worse.

Lockdown in China happened at fewer than 800 confirmed cases — in Italy at
more than 9000!

